

MongoHub - MongoDB GUI for Mac OS - thibaut_barrere
http://mongohub.todayclose.com

======
oldgregg
Snag it from github: <http://github.com/bububa/MongoHub-Mac/downloads>

The app was previously released using titanium and it was really unusable.
This version is a native app... and outstanding.

------
thibaut_barrere
(site broken under FF here, there's a missing </script> tag. works with
safari!)

------
lleger
Wow, thank god. The old, titanium one was awful. This one looks pretty solid.
Good job.

------
jhancock
Doesn't work on 10.5.8 (Leopard).

------
klaut
site extremely slow - takes ages to load and surf around :(

